# Review of the Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

This is my first ever posting and review on watchuseek. Let's hope that it is not too sucky. ;-)



I will just go ahead and say it...the Glashutte Original Panomaticlunar is a truly spectacular watch. In fact, the awesomeness of the watch is the driving force behind my inspiration to write a detailed review about it, which is quite a feat considering the fact that I am literally made of lazy bones.

It was love at first sight the very moment I laid eyes on the PML at a boutique in Singapore. The sales girl (whom is pretty cute) encouraged me to molest the piece and not only was I in love, I was pretty much in lust as well (with the watch). Cash was almost parted but I wanted to make sure that the feelings were genuine and not fleeting. I took a cold shower to cool down and with a level head, decided that I should check if the ADs back home could offer me a better deal...and if I could stop lusting over the darn watch.

Fat hopes at that, my lust for the darn watch seems to have grown even deeper with time. I knew then that my feelings were real! I hastily made my way to the local Glashutte AD, struck a deal with the sales girl and waited impatiently for 3 long weeks for my one true love to arrive and arrive it certainly did.

Without further ado, here is the review of my new beau.
*The Dial:*




The color of the dial is pretty intriguing as it changes with the lighting. It could appear as white, silver or cream in varying light. The asymmetric layout that is the hallmark of the Pano collection is extremely pleasing to the eye as it follows the proportions of the Golden Ratio. The flame blued hour, minute and second hands contrast magnificently against the virginal white guilloche dial. The moonphase complication with silvered moon and stars against a dark blue night sky gives the watch an ethereal quality. The Big Date complication is exquisitely executed with both discs perfectly aligned on a single plane...negating the need for a split window ala A.Lange. 

*The Case and Strap:*




40mm sounds a little small on paper (for my rather meaty wrist) but the watch wears more like a 42mm. The bezel is made pretty thin, which sets the stage for the dial to shine. White is also an optically 'enlarging' color. One thing to note is that the watch is quite thick measuring at 12.7mm. This could be a deal breaker for those who prefer a slimmer watch to tuck cozily under their cuffs. The lugs are nicely beveled and come fitted with a Lousiana Alligator strap with a single fold deployant. The strap is nice enough but nothing really to get excited about (unlike IWC's Santoni straps which are awesome). The deployant buckle is nicely machined and feels extremely solid but it is a little hard to remove as it does not have release pushers. The winding action of the double G signed crown is buttery smooth. However, it is a little on the small side, which could be a little fiddly for chubby fingers.

*The Movement:*




The PML is fitted with the Glashutte Calibre 90-2, which is an Automatic movement with 42 hours power reserve. It beats at a modern rate of 28,800vph or 4Hz. Technicalities aside, the movement is exceptionally beautiful and very well finished for the price of entry. All the hallmarks of exceptional Saxon watchmaking are incorporated into the calibre. First off, there is the exquisite 3 1/4 plate construction finished with Glashutte ribbing. The skeletonized rotor with 21ct gold oscillating weight is off centre to enable full view of the magnificent balance wheel and bridges. The balance is adorned with filigreed gold weighted screws coupled with a duplex swan neck fine adjustment mechanism, which is mirror polished by hand. The piece de resistance has got to be the hand engraved balance cock. The engraving is done without the use of pre- stenciled pattern, making every piece unique. My watch comes with pretty elaborate engravings, which is truly beautiful to behold. There are many other finishing flourishes such as hand bevelling, perlage and blued screws. The only thing missing are gold chatons, which I greedily wish were also incorporated into the calibre.

*Accuracy:*




Something has gotta give right? Wrong...the accuracy of the watch is incredible! I benchmarked the watch against the time on my ipad and after 8 days, it was only off by a mere second! To think of it, I used to be pretty impressed with my Omega PO that ran +2s daily. It is quite remarkable. I guess the duplex swan neck fine adjustment mechanism is not merely for show!


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

That's just pornography !


----------



## mnpwatch (Sep 18, 2013)

One of the best photos of the PML I have seen so far! Congrats on your acquisition. I have been wanting this for the last few months and plan to get one early next year!
I have already bookmarked your page to come back and lust!

You might want to repost in the high-end forum as well.


----------



## vmed_cha_gr (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not fond of these type of watches but this is a beauty !!!


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, very well said and great photos. I am aiming for either the PML or the Senator but your review will every likely help to make my decision.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

WUS appreciate that all reviews are posted here. That's why we set up this sub forum.


----------



## alvinc8 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, the pictures are incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Superb, thanks for sharing your beautiful watch with us!

Sent from my Tegra Note 7


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow awesome photographs. The AD hasn't got one in stock here. Dying to see one in person. 

What camera and lens did you use please? I tried some macro with my 70-200 and d7000 but didn't turn out as nice as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi there! Thanks for the kind words. Looks like we have the same camera! I used the D7000 + Tamron 90mm Macro lens. The key is getting the right lighting and in this case, the watch is on a table next to a window with nicely diffused sun light that brings out all the finishing details of the movement and dial. The 70-200 is a very good zoom lens but a little limited for Macro photography.


----------



## ScorpionRS (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Snuggie.. I've been thinking of a macro and the Tamron has been getting some great reviews! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Great pics and a gorgeous watch! PML's are incredible and all class. Enjoy!


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Fantastic review...makes me want one!


Sent from my 16M


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the pics!


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## fatboyslimboy57 (Jul 22, 2014)

incredible pics, i think i've found a new muse.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

That, sir, is one hell of a watch and some truly fantastic pictures capturing the magnificence of the watch.


----------



## lmmo (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear @Snuggie this is a great watch and congrats for your photography skills.

I was trying this watch in a Glashutte Original boutique and would like to have your opinion on the watch after using it for close to two years.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

I also have a question. As gorgeous as this watch is, I wonder how one would set the time to 6:30? The seconds display cuts into the primary one.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## joshg- (Feb 9, 2016)

Beautiful watch, and clearly this is more than just a cheaper Lange 1. I wish, however, the designers had left off the zero on the tens-digit date dials, like Lange does. At the start of the month, the PML will show "01" through "09"... which is a pet peeve of mine. The zero is unnecessary, and in my mind it makes the date look awkward. The Lange 1 just has a blank space in place of the zero at that spot in their wheel, so you'd see just "1", "2" through "9" in the date window. Yeah, maybe I'm a bit nitpicky...









vs.









but don't get me wrong, I'd be extremely proud to wear that beautiful Glashutte!

--josh


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Snuggie for such an inspiring post!


Being the PNL my grial, i have indeed enjoyed your review and amazing photos. Though black would be my choice, the white dial looks spectacular below the blue index, and fits perfectly with the silver moon and blue tone of the moonopashe dial. 

Never notice how cool and sharp the folding clasp looks. 

Thanks mate and enjoy that beauty |>|>


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Great review and stunning photography. The watch is beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Its one of my favorites, simple and elegant


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgehog_ (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome pics and watch, that is one on my to get list. Definitely a very stylish watch. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Very, very nice watch! Awesome and clean design!


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

vmed_cha_gr said:


> I'm not fond of these type of watches but this is a beauty !!!


Haha same here! They always look cluttered and messy but this one has a real sense of deliberateness.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## krizj (Dec 5, 2015)

I like this one.....stunning watch, great review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger822 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great review - taking some tips from you for my next review


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

"not too sucky" indeed. What camera did you use?


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Stop doing this to me! How can I live anymore knowing I don't have this piece in my watch box...


----------



## Enrique Cho (Jan 20, 2013)

joshg- said:


> Beautiful watch, and clearly this is more than just a cheaper Lange 1. I wish, however, the designers had left off the zero on the tens-digit date dials, like Lange does. At the start of the month, the PML will show "01" through "09"... which is a pet peeve of mine. The zero is unnecessary, and in my mind it makes the date look awkward. The Lange 1 just has a blank space in place of the zero at that spot in their wheel, so you'd see just "1", "2" through "9" in the date window. Yeah, maybe I'm a bit nitpicky...
> 
> View attachment 7166202
> 
> ...


I personally like the 0 in the date... makes it a bit more balanced vs having a blank spot which seems like something's missing. maybe that's just me though


----------



## tahsin1022 (May 29, 2016)

Great review @snuggie

May I ask where in singapore you got it from? I live in singapore and would love to check this out.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kullervo (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for posting such a great review! I've had my eyes on this watch for a long time, loved it the moment I saw it. I figure it's appropriate that my first post on here is on something related to this watch.


----------



## timeguy123 (Jan 5, 2016)

well written and outstanding photography. Thanks


----------



## Showmecw (Feb 22, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

gorgeous watch, I love GO, especially the Panomatic series

I may have to try one of these on, i've stayed away due to 40mm, but maybe my smaller wrist can pull it off


----------



## JK919 (Nov 22, 2016)

4star said:


> gorgeous watch, I love GO, especially the Panomatic series
> 
> I may have to try one of these on, i've stayed away due to 40mm, but maybe my smaller wrist can pull it off


It wears big for sure. I bought a grey dialed PanomaticLunar last year and decided to sell it this month. I love the design of the watch, but it just felt too big on my wrist, and it wore somewhat loose even on the smallest strap setting.

This review actually was the one that made me pull the trigger on it. Awesome photography.


----------



## Pete B. (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice review and certainly a watch I admire!


----------



## ajk1000 (Apr 15, 2014)

This post was physically arousing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Happy new year guys! Thanks for the kind words. Just managed to recover my WUS password and my apologies for not replying some of your PMs earlier.


----------



## claudiusftl (Jul 7, 2016)

Great Review. Fantastic Watch!


----------



## reags (Sep 29, 2013)

Great review Snuggie! Would you be able to share the Lug to Lug length of the watch? Not the Lug width which i understand is 20mm. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaxify (Dec 28, 2016)

unrelated to the watch, can i ask what you used to take the photos ?


----------



## TroyOnTime (Feb 21, 2017)

Great review. This is on the bucket list for me, even more so now! Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Fantastic stuff... thanks OP.

I wonder why this watch just doesn't seem to be available second hand or with any sort of discount. It shouldn't be that rare, so... is it a testament to people actually keeping it? Or it being sold really fast when available?


----------



## Cober (May 11, 2015)

Pictures of the sales girl, or it didn't happen

j/k beautiful macro shots


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words guys. To answer some of your questions... The Macro shots were taken with a Nikon D7000 plus the awesome Tamron 90mm macro lens. The lug to lug width is ~ 2.6cm. Photos of the salesgirl have been deleted to avoid sleeping on the couch.


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Wearing mine now! Next I need to learn to take proper pictures.....
Great work.


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

Glashutte doesn't get enough credit for making spectacular watches


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

JK919 said:


> It wears big for sure. I bought a grey dialed PanomaticLunar last year and decided to sell it this month. I love the design of the watch, but it just felt too big on my wrist, and it wore somewhat loose even on the smallest strap setting.
> 
> This review actually was the one that made me pull the trigger on it. Awesome photography.


i can't seem to find the review

please provide a link


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

larthurl said:


> i can't seem to find the review
> 
> please provide a link


Go to the first post in this thread et voilá. Or google for „Panomaticlunar review".


----------



## rripley (Apr 19, 2017)

Even after 5 years, thanks for the stellar review, Snuggie! Very glad I stumbled upon it. And those pics.....total eye (and brain) candy! lol These forum posts are hugely valuable for us folks who are in research mode. And when the poster provides a review as well, even better! In fact, this post was key in my decision-making to purchase this exact same watch (arrives in a couple weeks). CANNOT wait. Thanks again - your first review? Would have never guessed - great job. The bit about falling in love with the girl in Singapore made me laugh - I was thinking to myself...where is this going? haha


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Absolutely stunning watch and excellent review, also, super impressive accuracy, thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alessandro132 (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome review!! I tried on the blue dial last year but it was too thick for my tastes. If it was 3mm thinner I would have pulled the trigger on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snuggie (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't believe that it has been 5 years since I posted this review! Enjoy your incoming PML and do share some wrist shots!


rripley said:


> Even after 5 years, thanks for the stellar review, Snuggie! Very glad I stumbled upon it. And those pics.....total eye (and brain) candy! lol These forum posts are hugely valuable for us folks who are in research mode. And when the poster provides a review as well, even better! In fact, this post was key in my decision-making to purchase this exact same watch (arrives in a couple weeks). CANNOT wait. Thanks again - your first review? Would have never guessed - great job. The bit about falling in love with the girl in Singapore made me laugh - I was thinking to myself...where is this going? haha


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mbc622 (Oct 24, 2018)

Got mine about a month ago, and just came across this thread; very enjoyable read, and I concur with everything you've said! The watch does wear big, so I opted for the ruthenium grey over the lighter color. As for accuracy it has been spectacular; it's been 25 days since it was synchronized and as of this morning it's running +2 seconds. The one thing that didn't work for me was the strap, however--it's just a tad too big, even with the prong in the last hole (which, by the way, moves the clasp to a very awkward position). So I went with a third party strap; I think it looks alright, even if the thinness of the strap looks a little off against the thickness of this case!







Anyways thanks for the review!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Outstanding photos and review. So can you update us five years later?? Still have the watch? Still love it? Any new insights. It’s a grail watch for me. Just tried one on. Expected to dislike its thickness, but man it felt great....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

